# Cancer



## dannyray49 (Jan 24, 2018)

I have a friend that i worked with at GPC Plant Bowen for many years. He was diagnosed with Stage 4 cancer of the throat in Nov. He started a aggressive round of chemo and radiation last week. Keep him in your prayers.


----------



## bear claw (Jan 25, 2018)

Prayer sent


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 25, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your friend, prayers sent.


----------



## NUTT (Jan 25, 2018)

Prayers for a full recovery!


----------



## speedcop (Jan 28, 2018)

there is hope! our prayers


----------



## Big7 (Jan 28, 2018)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Headshot (Jan 28, 2018)

Prayers added.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 10, 2018)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------

